# Repipe water service with BFP



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

The town decided it needed a PRV and a BFP so we re piped it, the factory gave us two hours so that's why we used propress and a lot of prep work


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Well done, two hrs. wow.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

BC73RS said:


> Well done, two hrs. wow.


Thank you

Propress is amazing for that, I think it takes a lot of skill out of it but it does have it's uses


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

I imagine you guys pre-fabbed portions of it before the actual re&re?


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

BC73RS said:


> I imagine you guys pre-fabbed portions of it before the actual re&re?


Yeah we did! We had a very limited window to do it so we tried to prefab as much as possible


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

Looks good, What's the by-pass before the meter for?


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

ibeplumber said:


> Looks good, What's the by-pass before the meter for?


All commercial meters need to be bypassed here so if they have to replace it they don't disrupt water service


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

Ptturner91 said:


> All commercial meters need to be bypassed here so if they have to replace it they don't disrupt water service


interesting... What keeps them from bypassing it?


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

ibeplumber said:


> interesting... What keeps them from bypassing it?


A special zip tie and if found broken crazy fines


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

ibeplumber said:


> interesting... What keeps them from bypassing it?


:no:The law.


----------



## PlumbDumber (Aug 7, 2013)

Good looking installation !!

Are you going to pipe the relief for the RPZ somewhere else or is it going to be allowed to just spill on the floor ?


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

PlumbDumber said:


> Good looking installation !! Are you going to pipe the relief for the RPZ somewhere else or is it going to be allowed to just spill on the floor ?


We pipe it down to the floor with a 3" air break


----------



## luv2plum (May 16, 2012)

Nice job, clean and straight. Propress is a lifesaver when you have tight timelines.


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

Ptturner91 said:


> Thank you
> 
> Propress is amazing for that, I think it takes a lot of skill out of it but it does have it's uses


What' changed is the product's engineering has increased and the skill set to install has decreased! The more traditional method req'd a greater skill set for install using a product less engineered (i.e brazing/soldering)

This is what gave the Americans the advantage over the British in the American Revolution


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

plumbing ninja said:


> This is what gave the Americans the advantage over the British in the American Revolution


Are you all still sore over that?!?!


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

Letterrip said:


> Are you all still sore over that?!?!


Yep we bet on the favourite and got taken to the cleaners! My ancestors left town quickly and moved to NZ...lol


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Man..I gotta get me one of those tools. Looks great


----------

